# Shelby's first Goose Hunt Tomorrow



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Have a great time 

One thing I might do is make sure everyone in your party know this is her first time so they can help make it a great experience


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Sounds like fun. I have never been hunting (but hope to in the future) so no pointers...


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Shelbypup said:


> So I am taking Shelby to her very first goose hunt tomorrow. She has been trained around guns and her retrieving. She is almost perfect during training so I am quite interested to see how well she will do tomorrow.
> 
> Any pointers from the more experienced would be great.


 
Don't be shocked if she won't pick up a goose. A lot of dogs are happy to retrieve ducks and pheasants, but will balk at large geese. If you get a bird or two save a couple in the freezer for training. Retrieving big birds will come with experience.


----------



## Shelbypup (Jan 6, 2012)

she has been trained with geese not ducks. so she is actually used to the larger birds


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

This is coming late but I would not send the dog after a crippled goose, not for the first time. If you are shooting Greater Canadas, they are a pretty big bird. My feeling is that the dog needs to know how to pick up a dead bird before it goes for a cripple.

I just read your post that says you have trained with geese. I guess you're OK. Good luck.


----------



## Shelbypup (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry it took me so long to update. Well Shelby's first day went fantastic. She absolutly loved it. Only thing that would have made it better would have been if we got any geese. Lol. We had a number fly over but they never circled around to land. But every time shelby heard them she was so excited and ready to get at them. I can't wait to take her again.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't know but I've sent a couple of dogs after wounded mature snows which maybe different from Canadas but neither dog backed down. Goldens depending on the dog may not be as soft as you think. One of the memories that is etched in my brain and I wish I had the video was of Casey facing off with a wounded Snow. He brought it back like an athlete that won his first trophy. Strutting his stuff all the way back.





gdgli said:


> This is coming late but I would not send the dog after a crippled goose, not for the first time. If you are shooting Greater Canadas, they are a pretty big bird. My feeling is that the dog needs to know how to pick up a dead bird before it goes for a cripple.
> 
> I just read your post that says you have trained with geese. I guess you're OK. Good luck.


----------

